# "Drive building" Through Inhibition



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I usually see decoys doing a lot of movement during the drive building stage of bitework. But I'm wondering, does anyone here drive build by inhibiting the dog instead? Is there an advantage to this?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess the easy answer is that you want to start by rewarding the high spots in drive, unless you have my stupid dog, then you can cap the drive, and build frustration later on. 

If you start the way you described, you will lower the dogs drive, and lower it, and lower it, and then not have a bite. Or a dog that seems to care.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We train young puppies on drive building in the prey mode. The puppy is amped up with the rag spinning and the dog in HIGH prey. The decoy then runs off the field with the puppy at his heels. The puppy is put away w/o a bite. The next time as the decoy runs off, the puppy gets a bite on the running decoy. Puppy has power to chase down the human prey.


----------

